# Comment modifier le fichier " boot.efi " ?



## NOOBxX (14 Octobre 2008)

Salut je voudrais savoir comment et avec quel application

peut on modifier le fichier " boot.efi " qui ce trouve dans

"System/CoreServices" ? C'est le fichier du boot sreen,

donc en faite, c'est ce qui modifie l'image de démarrage (la pomme grise )

Voila merci de vos réponses !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2008)

Tu l'ouvres dans Word et à la page trois tu remplaces l'image par la tienne.


----------



## NOOBxX (14 Octobre 2008)

Merci, mais je n'est pas Word  ! (tu parles de "microsoft office" pour word ?)

Est ce qu'avec Openoffice sa serait bon ?

J'ai word sur mon pc XP est ce que sa fonctionnerais ?

merci ^^


----------



## NOOBxX (14 Octobre 2008)

j'ai essayé avec open Office, sa met 1700 page toute avec des symboles bizarres comme si c'était crypter, donc je suis aller a la page trois c'était pareil crypter donc je suppose qu'avec open office sa ne marche pas ... 
Que dois je faire ?

Merci


----------



## Dramis (14 Octobre 2008)

NOOBxX a dit:


> j
> Que dois je faire ?



Il faut la bonne version de word.


----------



## wath68 (14 Octobre 2008)

C'est ça que tu veux ?

http://wallpamac.plespaces.com/Modifs/Login.Wallpapers/Login.Window_Wallpapers.html


----------



## NOOBxX (14 Octobre 2008)

Dramis a dit:


> Il faut la bonne version de word.



Celle de microsoft ?



wath68 a dit:


> C'est ça que tu veux ?
> 
> http://wallpamac.plespaces.com/Modifs/Login.Wallpapers/Login.Window_Wallpapers.html



Non, sa je savais deja faire ! Moi je veux changer la pomme grise lorsque le mac charge juste avant l'identification du compte ! Merci quand même ^^


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

NOOBxX a dit:


> Salut je voudrais savoir comment et avec quel application
> 
> peut on modifier le fichier " boot.efi " qui ce trouve dans
> 
> ...




pour changer la &#63743; grise de démarrage, utiliser* BootXChanger.*
faire un fichier en 128 x 128 au format PNG (8 bits) ou en GIF.


----------



## Flibust007 (14 Octobre 2008)

Dis NOOBxX,

C'est un flingue que tu portes là ...

On a déjà vu cela à la télé récemment.


----------



## NOOBxX (14 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour changer la &#63743; grise de démarrage, utiliser* BootXChanger.*
> faire un fichier en 128 x 128 au format PNG (8 bits) ou en GIF.



Merci pour ta réponse j'essaye de suite !



Flibust007 a dit:


> Dis NOOBxX,
> 
> C'est un flingue que tu portes là ...
> 
> On a déjà vu cela à la télé récemment.



Oui c'est un Desert Eagle celui par exemple des agents Smith dans "Matrix", ou encore ceux Lara Croft dans "Tom Raider" ^^ Mais surtout c'est le "flingue" par excellence,le monstre, la puissant incarné ^^


----------



## wath68 (14 Octobre 2008)

:mouais: craignos.

Ca fait un peu peur ce genre d'avatar ... et le discours aussi d'ailleurs.


----------



## NOOBxX (14 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> :mouais: craignos.
> 
> Ca fait un peu peur ce genre d'avatar ... et le discours aussi d'ailleurs.



Non c'est juste que je suis passionné d'arme, je suis en club de tir...
Si vous voulez j'enlève cette avatar ? Mais bon si dire que c'est certainement l'arme de poing la plus puissante, ramène à être un individu qui fait peur, ou qui est pris pour un psychopathe...
Je laisse les admins le choix de me faire enlever ou non mon avatar ^^
Voilou !


----------



## NOOBxX (14 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour changer la &#63743; grise de démarrage, utiliser* BootXChanger.*
> faire un fichier en 128 x 128 au format PNG (8 bits) ou en GIF.



Merci beaucoup, ce pti' programme est parfait ! J'ai bien galère avec Gimp pour faire l'image car elle devait être trop lourde à chaque fois, donc j'ai simplifié mon image et c'est parfait ^^
Encore merci LHO 

Voilà a quoi ressemble mon Boot screen maintenant !


----------



## NOOBxX (15 Octobre 2008)

Si des gens on modifier leur Boot screen, pourriez vous laisser vos image pour voir ce que vous avez fait ? ^^

Pour avoir des exemples


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

NOOBxX a dit:


> Si des gens on modifier leur Boot screen, pourriez vous laisser vos image pour voir ce que vous avez fait ? ^^
> 
> Pour avoir des exemples




c'est vrai, je suis vraiment déçu... 

je m'attendais à voir un Sig Sauer P226 ou un Bereta 92 FS, les deux en calibre 9 mm Parabellum...

à la place, je vois une pomme allongée...  

sinon, je ne crois pas que cela soit le lieu pour un défilé de mode... 








​ mon Boot Screen

.


----------



## NOOBxX (15 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> c'est vrai, je suis vraiment déçu...
> 
> je m'attendais à voir un Sig Sauer P226 ou un Bereta 92 FS, les deux en calibre 9 mm Parabellum...
> 
> ...



Mdr

C'est pas une pomme allongé, c'est une poire mordue ^^
Sinon pour le Desert Eagle (DE) je vais voir sa !

Sa donne sa met j'ai un probleme j'arrive pas a le faire rentrer dans "BootXChanger" pourtant l'image est en .png, 8 bit et RGB couleurs...
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2008)

Tout ceci est fort sympathique (quoique le goût des armes me semble une incongruité) mais ce n'est pas dans le bon forum, qui est celui de la personnalisation (Customisation) donc je déplace.


----------

